# Another 18x18x24...



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'd like to introduce my currently frogless 18x18x24 I just built 

Tank: 
-18x18x24 Exo Terra
-drilled for drainage
-1/4 screened top with 3/4 glass
-Basic Mist King Misting system with 2 nozzles

Lighting: 
-2X 13W jungle dawn leds
-some petsmart blue led fixture for moon light

Heating: 
-Hydrofarm MTPRTC Digital Thermostat For Heat Mats
-Large heat pad placed on the back of the tank
-Small heater placed in the water under the false bottom

Background:
-Epiweb and hygrolon seeded with folius moss mix

Substrate:
-ABG and NEHERP mixed together and seeded with springtails

Plants:
-5 bromeliads from NEHERP
-12x12x18 vivarium plant package from NEHERP

I think that covers just about everything. The Hygrolon was seeded about a month ago and is showing signs of growth. I just received the plants and placed them in the tank a few days ago. Now I have to wait until the weather warms up and find some frogs. I'm thinking Varadero's but I'm a little concerned with our temperatures during the winter. I'd rather find something that is ok with temps at night dipping into the mid 60's. Now onto the pics!























































Thanks for looking and I'll post some updates when everything grows in and the Mn winter ceases to exist.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of a new resident. 

I picked up 5 varaderos from redfrogger and they look great 

More pics will come with time as they get more comfortable with their new home.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice shot! Nice tank too...


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

eos said:


> Nice shot! Nice tank too...


Thanks! I wish I could post the high-res version but sometimes it doesn't resize for everyone. So I just post the large thumbnail from imgur. Thanks again!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Great tank, but why all the heaters.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks! 

I live in Minnesota and due to the location of the tank I wanted to make sure the window nearby doesn't have an affect on interior tank temperature. We also keep our house in the mid to upper 60's during the winter so I figured better safe than sorry 

I'm not 100% sure about this, but the rear tank heater should also create a decent temperature gradient inside the tank, so if a frog is too cold it will be able to find a warmer spot and vice versa. We'll find out if it really works. I might have to borrow my buddies temp gun to do some tests.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Temp guns are definitely a good investment. I got one for $20 at home depot and use it on a daily basis.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

scoy said:


> Temp guns are definitely a good investment. I got one for $20 at home depot and use it on a daily basis.


Good call! I used to work at an aquarium and we would all fight over the good temp gun when doing our morning rounds


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

They're getting a little more comfortable . But still slightly afraid of the camera. I guess they need more time


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do not worry! Soon they will be very bold! Nice frogs! Congrats


----------



## killuchen (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome setup


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Really cool setup and scape. My varadero viv is my favorite too.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Jan 5, 2012)

Been trying to get more shots, but they're still shy. This guy was in "frozen" mode. Like he didn't notice me taking the photo.


----------

